# 1000 year old Irish Psalter discovered



## R. Scott Clark (Jul 26, 2006)

here 

rsc

[Edited on 7-27-2006 by R. Scott Clark]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 26, 2006)

See this thread in the news forum.


----------



## MW (Jul 26, 2006)

Andrew, the link appears to be a no-go zone.

Has any information surfaced about the language?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armourbearer_
> Andrew, the link appears to be a no-go zone.



As noted in the second link, the news forum, along with several other forums, is accessible to PB members only upon request to an administrator.


----------



## SRoper (Jul 26, 2006)

It is in Latin. I believe I heard the fragment they acquired was Ps. 84, although I don't know if that was the Hebrew enumeration or the Septuagint which the Vulgate follows.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 27, 2006)

I was wondering where I dropped that! Glad they found it.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> I was wondering where I dropped that! Glad they found it.



So when you say "The Puritan's Mind brings you the OLD TIME radio program...." you mean VERY old, as in ANCIENT radio program. You must have known Marconi. Was he as big of a geek as they say? Is it true that he and you put a bullet in the furnace in shop class?


----------



## MW (Jul 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SRoper_
> It is in Latin. I believe I heard the fragment they acquired was Ps. 84, although I don't know if that was the Hebrew enumeration or the Septuagint which the Vulgate follows.



Thanks for the clarification. I wondered if it might have been a remnant of Celtic worship before it was overtaken by the Roman. Obviously not.


----------



## New wine skin (Jul 28, 2006)

Even though Ireland was resistant to RCC authority, post council of whitby up to Gregory VII, they used Latin as primary language in writing. Evidence of Celtic lang use in writing or on grave stones etc. among christians is rare after 7-8 th century from what I have read. Writing of any kind from this era is very rare. New scholarship in the last few years may have uncovered a different story.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> I was wondering where I dropped that! Glad they found it.


I was going to quip that it was the Psalter that Dr. Clark used when he was a boy.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jul 28, 2006)

Hey!

I'm still alive you know! 

rsc






> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> ...


----------

